

Hard Out Here for a [Web 2.0] Pimp. - Mistone
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2009/02/its-hard-out-he.html

======
mattjaynes
Translation:

Many content sites only really consider two types of users: content creators
and content consumers. However, there is a third and more important user that
is often overlooked: content distributors (the users who will share the
content).

~~~
coglethorpe
Thank you for that, as I do not speak Jive.

~~~
davemc500hats
++ for Airplane reference: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-xHPU6NulM>

------
jmtame
I've used the analogy which has been previously downvoted, but startups hold a
lot of similarities with "the hustle." Not like "do the hustle", but "the
hustle."

Anyway, the analogy I like to use is the one where Birdman encourages his
listeners to "take straight shots, then pop bottles. flirt with the hood rats,
then pop models." You can see this in the typical game of raising funds. At
first, you don't know what you're doing and your pitch will probably suck. So
it probably doesn't hurt to start with some VCs that you probably would never
consider having a serious relationship with (flirt with the hood rats). In
other words, why start at the very top of Sand Hill Road?

After a while, you get good at your pitch, your demo starts to look really
nice, and so on. Now you're ready to "pop models", or talk to the VCs who you
actually would be interested in working with, if the opportunity presented
itself.

The video for anyone interested: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ3I4YY4YJA>

------
bk
He makes a fair point, but his argument would have been greatly enhanced if he
had presented a specific example/redesign to illustrate it. Solving the "how"
is the hard part.

Oftentimes, when people keep a point abstract, it's because it doesn't
translate as powerfully into the specifics of the real world as the abstract
version makes it sound.

------
patio11
It would be a shame if the sordid nature of that post caused anyone to miss
the slide from the Startups Metric presentation, which is excellent.

[http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/numbers-not-napkins-
sim...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/numbers-not-napkins-simple-
startup-metrics-presentation?src=embed)

It also includes the only pirate joke that will ever make you money.

------
JeremyChase
I am disturbed that I found this blog post useful, but despite the jargon it
has some ring of truth. I do think that people who contribute content are also
very likely to be distributing it as well though, and I don't really think
that the distributors are an entirely different segment. I guess there are
some die hard distributors out there, but I'm not sure what their motivation
is.. thoughts?

~~~
dmoney
Being seen as someone in the know. Or because karma is a number and must be
increased.

------
dmoney

      Most of the time, entrepreneurs 
      think about 2 types of users:
        * Visitors ("Johns")
        * Contributors ("HOs")
    

Shouldn't that be "Hoes"?

~~~
Jem
A hoe is a garden tool.

